# الاِختصاص القضائي العالمي



## jmt356

أهلا بكم. كتبتُ هذه الجملة باللغة العربية وحابّ اعرف إذا هناك أيّ خطأ. وشكرا

عندما تعتمِدُ دولةٌ ما على مبدأ الاِختصاص القضائي العالمي، يُحاكَم بعض الأفراد المَسؤولِين عن جرائم محدَّدة بِغضِ النظر عن جنسيتهم


----------



## mansor alshehri

أهلا بك يا صديقي
أرى أنه من الأفضل إستبدال "عن" في "عن جرائم محدَّدة" إلى "على" لتصبح الجملة هكذا " على جرائم محدَّدة"

عندما تعتمِدُ دولةٌ ما على مبدأ الاِختصاص القضائي العالمي، يُحاكَم بعض الأفراد المَسؤولِين *على* جرائم محدَّدة بِغضِ النظر عن جنسيتهم


----------



## Mahaodeh

وأنا أقترح تحويل جنسيتهم إلى جنسياتهم، لأن المفرد يفترض أن كلهم يحملون جنسية واحدة فيما الجمع يعني أن لكل منهم جنسية منفصلة عن الآخر.


----------

